# Hello Guys New Forum User



## Chimpy666 (Sep 13, 2005)

I recently bought my FIRST ever mantis the other week a Medium african Mantid called "Millie" I will get some pictures of her when my housemate gets this digicam back, she has been eating steadly for the past few days destroying Crickets like no 2morrow, only problem i have is I have read so much saying you dont need a heat mat and then some sites say you do I live in the UK....do i get one with winter approaching

I really want to know where I can get a shield Mantis from also...no UK sites ever stock them


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 13, 2005)

Chimpy,

im in the uk and most of my mantids are at room temp, your species would also be fine this way (im assuming here that you dont like to keep your house in arctic conditions  ). The only ones I have used heat for are orchid mantis (Hymenopus coronatus) and similar 'flower' species. Things like 'Gongylus' species, like it much hotter. As i say though, you're fine at room temp with your one.

As for the shields, i've seen them a few times but the best place to look and/or post wanted ads is here and on the terraristik insect ads site, www.terraristik.com

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 13, 2005)

My room is at the back of the house my housemates arnt keen on Millie they are a daft bunch  but they like it when I feed her....odd

The temp is around 20 i guess i was just afraid when she molts she might have problems I spray her once to twice a day with water.

I look forward to sticking around here


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 13, 2005)

20 degrees is fine for african mantids, also you can get by misting it once every other day or at most once a day, twice a day is a bit excessive for this species and you increase the chance of disturbing it while, or right before, it molts....which can have some bad consequences.


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Chimpy,

Welcome to the forum! I have to say, I have never really had a problem with african mantids having shedding problems, it has always been the more cryptic species, like the phylocrania, blepharopsis, gongylus. I keep my africans at room temp, which is about 25c.

I am from the UK, and will have some shield mantids for sale as from next week  If you are interested, please check out my site, www.mantisinc.vstore.ca

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just cleaned her out today and shes is happy as larry being back and is now ripping the head off of a large female cricket and gobbling it down.

Ian whats your email address because i REALLY want one any chance you can reserve one for me if you get a few in :-D

my email address is [email protected]

Olly is my name ;-)

heehee no chimpy, but most people call me that.

cheers


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2005)

All you need to know on my site, www.mantis-inc.co.uk or my store (see available page). Please use the email link at the bottom of this message.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 15, 2005)

expect an order next week 

I am going to have to buy a bigger tank or will they be nymphs? if so i have the perfect tank for her/him


----------

